Ask HN: Does anyone still use RSS readers? - laksmanv
======
drdeca
I do!

If you are making something that would make sense to include an rss feed,
please include an rss feed.

Rss is great!

Edit: It is a standard useful format for a common purpose/use.

You know every irritating thing that some websites with their own dashboard
feed system thing do, like rearranging the order of things, or only showing
the things that /they/ think are important, and ignoring user stated
preferences?

With rss you don't have those problems.

Rss respects user choice.

It allows users to follow their stated preferences, instead of what the
website thinks are their revealed preferences.

------
mindcrime
Of course we do, RSS is indispensable. Forget the "RSS is dead" crowd, because
it really isn't. It's not _trendy_ like it used to be, and arguably didn't
"take over the world". But there's a lot of ground between "dead" and "rule
the world". RSS is awesome and everybody should continue to produce and
consume it where it makes sense.

------
niftich
To avoid a thread filled entirely with confirmation bias, I'll post to say I
used to use RSS extensively until about 5 years ago. I never used Google
Reader, so the fate of that product didn't affect me.

Mostly, my appetite for news has changed, in that I went from passively
consuming news to seeking out particular sites and reading more articles --
and also, because of HN, I discover more news than I could organically follow
through RSS on my own.

------
mutagen
While I've scaled back my use, mostly as a part of a info-diet, I still use
one.

------
lsiunsuex
A few mid 20s post grade writers of one of my sites recently asked me if I
could implement RSS feeds for their blog posts. I asked the same thing.

Easy enough to code the feeds - if someone has a need for it, why not.

------
Neliquat
Yes. Adoption never waned, only implementation. Not as hip an monitizable as
social buttons. Therefore less pressure on devs to support it. Find a way to
push ads, and watch it take off again.

~~~
drdeca
In at least one webcomic I follow, a (fairly unobtrusive, using project
wonderful) ad is included in the rss feed for it.

If nothing else, the rss feed could just include the link to the full post
(and not the post content), which is useful in that it prompts the user to
view one's page, I think.

------
leoreeves
I used to use them a lot more but got overwhelmed by the amount of content of
some of the websites I read were posting. They are very useful though for
following multiple blogs.

------
Bino
Protip: I fetch github commit logs etc as RSS. Just add .atom to many github
URLs.

